# wood pigeon breeding?



## ~unknown~ (May 16, 2008)

can a wood pigeon breed with a homing pigeon?

idk if this is the right place to ask this question.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

It is possible but I think I'm correct in saying that any offspring would be infertile, so only one generation.

OK, my curiosity is roused 

Why do you ask?

John


----------



## i_like_birdz (May 25, 2010)

Why would only one generation be fertile? I'm confused.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

What I mean is, the offspring would be infertile so they could not in turn produce a second generation of hybrids. Kids but no grandkids.

(Unless some enterprising UK member knows of a case of great-great-great-grandkids of 'homerwoodies'  )

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Might do better with a Collared Dove or Band Tailed Pigeon.


It is rare any conditions would occur, Wild or Domestic, where such a pairing would volitionally occur, but, it could, I s'pose.


----------

